# color & graphic scheme ...06' trek 1500



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

youre thoughts vs 04' & 05'....not near as nice as the previous years...will be looking for a used 04'/05'


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

What's wrong with solid red?


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

...06' 1500 is not red...its team discovery scheme & color...


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

'07 is going to be offered in the Team Discovery scheme, and also in red. I've already seen the red, and it dosn't look bad.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

...is there a site where i can view an 07'?........thx


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the '06 1500 looks pretty nice... I like the fade look of it.

The '07 (which i got about a month ago) looks pretty clean in my opinion. Haven't seen the solid red version of it, but I assume it looks similar to the current madone 5.5?


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

edgeman said:


> ...is there a site where i can view an 07'?........thx


Although the '07 bikes are slowly making thier way in to bike shops, my guess is that it'll be a while before Trek updates the website.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, it looks much like the red Madone 5.5....


----------



## kcrider (Jun 23, 2006)

Photo of the '07 1500 in Red & Discovery Team colors


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's my '07 1500. It didn't come stock with that compact... or the aero wheels.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

THX bro's...:thumbsup: did not know 07's are available now & offered in 2/colors...red looks pretty striking...nice to see that trek is going with a different color other than their normal blue for the 1500's...


...im 6ft w/33 inseam...average proportioned... & was planning to get a 56cm. test rode both 56cm & 58cm...both felt good...with the 56cm puttting me in a slightly more aggressive position,due to the smaller headtube...toptube length/reach almost the same in both sizes....my LBS guy said i could go either way & it was up to me of what felt best...my concern is that i was only able to test ride both bikes in their parking lot...IMO dont feel that is an enough accurate gauge for fitting & feel....would appreciate some input & advice from someome whos close to my size & who rides a 56cm alpha aluminum trek...THX


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

edgeman said:


> THX bro's...:thumbsup: did not know 07's are available now & offered in 2/colors...red looks pretty striking...nice to see that trek is going with a different color other than their normal blue for the 1500's...
> 
> 
> ...im 6ft w/33 inseam...average proportioned... & was planning to get a 56cm. test rode both 56cm & 58cm...both felt good...with the 56cm puttting me in a slightly more aggressive position,due to the smaller headtube...toptube length/reach almost the same in both sizes....my LBS guy said i could go either way & it was up to me of what felt best...my concern is that i was only able to test ride both bikes in their parking lot...IMO dont feel that is an enough accurate gauge for fitting & feel....would appreciate some input & advice from someome whos close to my size & who rides a 56cm alpha aluminum trek...THX


I've sold Treks for a number of years. If you're 6ft, go with the 58cm, flip the stem, cut the steer tube, etc. I'm 5'11" and I ride a 58. It's effective top tube that matters.


----------



## J.D.Cricket (Jul 22, 2006)

All right then I'll ask a question fo you. I'm 6'2.25" tall with a 35.25" inseam which would you recomend a 60cm or 63cm 2200? According to the TREK site the 60cm has a 58.1cm EFF TT and the 63cm has a 60.1cm EFF TT, are these measurements accurate?

I tried a 60cm bike that had a 59cm EFF TT and a 110mm stem and it felt pretty good, maybe could use a 120mm stem. Any suggestions? I'm new to road biking and haven't a clue really, just trying to make sure I order the right size as I'm in the same boat as the OP with having to order the size I want.

I have been told by "people in the know" that if you need to use a 100mm stem or shorter tha the frame is too big for oyu, is this true??




Richard said:


> I've sold Treks for a number of years. If you're 6ft, go with the 58cm, flip the stem, cut the steer tube, etc. I'm 5'11" and I ride a 58. It's effective top tube that matters.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Ok, folks.....this is going too far. It's <u>absolutely impossible</u> to accurately determine your proper frame size by discussing it on the internet. If your goal is a proper fit with minimal discomfort, you simply <u>must</u> be fit by a professional <u>IN PERSON</u>. 

Getting a vague idea of which two or three frame sizes to <b>start with</b> is one thing, but the questions I'm seeing here can only be accurately answered in person, with an actual fitting. Doing otherwise is setting yourself up for disappointment in the future, trust me.

I know this isn't what everyone wants to hear....it's always easier to learn things with the tap of a few keys and a mouse from the comfort of your own home....but the fact is, your proper frame size can only be accurately determined by a professional in person. There are simply too many individual variables specific to each person to reasonably expect otherwise.


----------



## J.D.Cricket (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah, I will do what I try to resist doing and make the assumption you are from the US and live in or near a city that has lots of bike shops with huge selections of bikes to try. Some of us don't have that privilige and therefor must ask for help via the internet, but thanks for the help 



WhiskeyNovember said:


> Ok, folks.....this is going too far. It's <u>absolutely impossible</u> to accurately determine your proper frame size by discussing it on the internet. If your goal is a proper fit with minimal discomfort, you simply <u>must</u> be fit by a professional <u>IN PERSON</u>.
> 
> Getting a vague idea of which two or three frame sizes to <b>start with</b> is one thing, but the questions I'm seeing here can only be accurately answered in person, with an actual fitting. Doing otherwise is setting yourself up for disappointment in the future, trust me.
> 
> I know this isn't what everyone wants to hear....it's always easier to learn things with the tap of a few keys and a mouse from the comfort of your own home....but the fact is, your proper frame size can only be accurately determined by a professional in person. There are simply too many individual variables specific to each person to reasonably expect otherwise.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

J.D.Cricket said:


> Ah, I will do what I try to resist doing and make the assumption you are from the US and live in or near a city that has lots of bike shops with huge selections of bikes to try. Some of us don't have that privilige and therefor must ask for help via the internet, but thanks for the help


Ah yes....that certainly can be a problem. It sounds like you're on the right track, though, researching online and gathering information before making a trip out for a proper fitting. Best of luck to you!


----------

